# Hamster cages?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I don`t want to move austin out of his old cage because he has been in it all his life and is used to it. 
But I think I would like to move Alfie to a large cage. Anyone have any suggestions for a large hamster cage thats not too expensive? 
Thanks


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I don't know how much you want to spend, but if you've got the room I would definitely reccomend the Alexander cage off zooplus. I think at the minute its £60 intead of £100, but you get 10% off your first order, so if you're getting bedding or toys to fill it etc you can end up getting it for a heck of a lot less. 

Another option is a zoozone 2 (the newest one, in the dark blue colour) which is large and not too expensive, or a hamster heaven.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have already ordered from zooplus so won`t get 10% off  
But never mind, I will have a look


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

The Kevin 82 cage is the same size as a savic mickey 2xl with a large door too but it's cheaper. Trust me, having such a huge door is one of the things that make these cages so great.

The hamster heaven is the same size.

(Personally I think 80cm x 50cm is a good size.)

The Leon cage has a lot of space because of the levels.

The Barney cage is a great price, and is around 80 x 50cm.

But if you have the space, then the Alexander cage is the best deal I've seen for a while! £70 for a 101cm long cage! Wish I had the money for it myself! 

I don't know what you feel is 'too expensive' but most of those cages are on sale, if your budget is low then they may still be too much.

On ebay you might find one of them local to you and win a bargain!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I basically mean nothing more than 70 0r 80 quid. Thanks for all the suggestions. 
I was thinking maybe this one
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=748&pf_id=59340
or this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-pet...mall_Animals&hash=item337b3336e2#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

You can always attach another cage to Austin's cage with this: Ferplast connector/afsluitdop FPI 4820 [kl kn] - € 2,00 : Dierenspeciaal Casper, De speciaalzaak voor al uw dierbenodigdheden
The bigger the better! 

Hattie as an Imac which is quite good. The basic cage is about £45. You can buy an extension or two as well for £20 to make it is big as you like. Hattie has 3 levels.


----------

